# R58 Steam Boiler Settings



## Mike_Bike

Just getting to grips with a new machine and was wondering if anyone has adjusted the steam boiler on their machine? Mine is set as per the factory at 123*C which results in about 1Bar of steam pressure which is just above the lower limit of the normal "green" zone on the gauge. Should I up the temperature a little to get it to sit more in the middle of the normal zone?

The reason I ask is because I am struggling to get a nice texture to the milk and I was wondering if the pressure was a bit down? I am used to a Silvia with a single hole tip and the pressure seemed to be higher? I have switched to the smaller of the two hole tips that come with the machine and it is better but I still cannot achieve the nice smooth, fine foam that I could with the Rancilio ... perhaps I am still on the learning curve and need to drink a few more coffee's before I get the knack?

P.S why do they put the steam on the left hand side? I am right handed and much preferred the steam wand being on the right side of the machine. That and the drip tray being held in place by some woefully inadequate magnets are my only gripes so far with the machine so far


----------



## Mike_Bike

Upped the pressure to the centre of the green section and I'm getting on much better. Just my skills that need perfecting now, getting better results than using the Silvia so I feel justified in upgrading LoL.

It has made me think about my technique a lot more because the machine is much more stable and as such I want to cut down on some of the other variables, first off I've ordered a precision scale to look at dosing and a timer so I can more easily time the shots.


----------



## glevum

Hi Mike, i upgraded to a HX a couple of weeks ago from the Silvia. I prefer a right hand drive steam arm as well


----------



## jakeapeters

I've got mine set at 1.4bar (I think I upped the temp to 125, but I can't be sure). I get tons of steam power, and the texture is excellent.


----------



## coffan

The factory set is 123 C* . To me it was a bit too much, it gave me 1.2 bar or a bit more pressure. I lowered it to 122 C* and now I get about 1.1 bar steam pressure and I can make wonderful creamy milk foam with it.


----------



## amalgam786

Hi

I've been struggling to get a really velvety finish to my steamed milk and had also changed to the smaller 2 hole tip.

Mike_Bike - what did you set your steam boiler to?

thanks!


----------

